# East Texas Tournament Schedule



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey yall, surprised to see a bowfishing thread.
Hope we get better reception on here than Texas Fishing Forum.
I'll be stopping by a little more regular now. Let me know if anyone
wants to learn a lot about this fast growing sport, I can guide you
to some other dedicated bowfishing sites. I can also guide you to 
some good fishing.

 March 1	Lake Palestine Tony Reeves (903) 330-0711​ March 29 Trinity River Gar Bananza	Bubba Suggs (903) 746-1458​ April 5 **	Cajun Classic Laffitte, LA	Alan Yeidor (504) 382-0767​ April 19	Cedar Creek (Troller only)	David Cundieff (903) 477-6725​ April 26 **	Muzzy Classic Mark Land Guntersville, AL​ April 26	Toledo Bend Josh Wasin (903) 452-0135​ May 3	Trinity River Shootout Robert (832)-444-7695​ May 17	Lake O' the Pines Bubba Suggs (903) 746-1458​ June 7	Sam Rayburn Jeremy McShan (936) 556-1865​ June 28	Bob Sandlin (Troller only)	Bob Dethrow (903) 573-0961​ July 12 **	BAA Worlds Laffitte, LA	Alan Yeidor (504) 382-0767​ July 26	Lake Fork Josh Wasin (903) 452-0135​ Aug 9	Anahuac "TX State Shoot"	Harold Speed (903) 819-5292​


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

What happened to bowfishusa?


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I see a few tournaments on there I am planning to shoot.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Big issue/drama with bowfishusa. Send me a PM and I'll
direct you. Out of respect for Mont, I won't post it here.


----------



## catfish101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wandering what pound bow is needed, I have two recurves one 48# and one that is 60# both would need to be drilled and tapped for installing a reel. I used to trout line Trinity river in the 80's and 90's and at night the banks would be lined with gar. The cut into Lake charlotte was another place they would be located. Old River off 1409 used to be a good place but now there is so much boat traffic that the water hardly has time to clear up.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

#48 is fine for just about all bowfishing, #60 may be overkill, but will work in an pinch.
Sure wouldn't want to shoot it all night on a tournament though. 
#40-45 Recurves are awesome, compounds about 30-40 are great too. That is 
just an average, any bow at any poundage will work.


----------



## Catchin not Fishin (Dec 30, 2007)

*Entry fees*

What r the entry fees for these tourneys that r going on.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Typically $60 for a 2 or 3 man team.
this is usually split between most fish and biggest 5.
There is also usually a $10 per person Big Fish Pot.
So TYPICALLY a 3 man team can enter 3 tournaments 
for $90 or $30 each man.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

The Trinity River Shootout is $15 per person to enter and extra if you want to enter the calcutta pot.
http://www.bowfishtexas.com/Trinity/2008/TRS2008flyer.htm


----------

